# Ramp vs. Barn doors



## duck slayer02

Which do you prefer? Its cheaper for me to get the barn doors, but I'm not sure if it would be a pain having to step up/down every time i go in and out of the trailer. What do you guys think?

David


----------



## Chuck Smith

Those ramps can be pretty slippery in the morning.

It all depends on if you need to load a 4-wheeler or not. I don't have to so I went with the barn doors. The stepping up and down is not that big of a difference. If you are hunting with others.....one sits in the trailer and throws gear and the others set up.


----------



## MallardMayhem21

Also the ramp style is alot heavier than barn doors. Can be a couple hundred pounds more when you figure the spring, wire, door etc. A couple hundred pounds plus gear in a muddy feild not fun and can get very slippery in the morning!!! If your torn because you have a four wheeler just build some ramps out of 2 x 6's. That way they are light and can easily be taken out if not using a wheeler. Hope this helps.


----------



## djleye

I have also talked with guys that say the ramp can get pretty dented up in a corn stubble field. We had the barn doors and loved it.


----------



## dblkluk

I've had both and theres pro and cons to either.
The barn doors were nice to walk up and down if it was dry. Wet or snowy and it could get slippery as heck, even with the grip tape we put on it (which tore up a bunch of decoys when the door was closed and we were traveling)

It was nice to be able to drop the door and just drive my four wheeler in for the spring seasn, but like djleye said corn stubble was tough on it.

We have bar doors now I like being able to walk right up to the edge of the inside and load things right there. Also if we need to move around in the field while setting up of tearing down we can without closing the doors. 
You have to watch the wind with barn doors there have been a few close calls when a big gust catches a door a whips it closed (if the doors are not secured to the catches or if the plastic catches break)

I hate having to bring a set of ramps along to load and unload my atv in the spring.
Overall they both work and I don't know if I could pick one over the other.
With that said, If I was saving $$ on a barn door model I'd buy it.


----------



## h2ofwlr

Another consideration is with barn doors you can stack in more decoys VS with a ramp.

Also some guys place oak 1/2" high x 1.5" wide strips across the ramp so you get a foot hold when slippery. Even saw one guys that used shallow channel iron for foot holds.


----------



## goosekiller06

h2ofwlr said:


> Another consideration is with barn doors you can stack in more decoys VS with a ramp.
> 
> Also some guys place oak 1/2" high x 1.5" wide strips across the ramp so you get a foot hold when slippery. Even saw one guys that used shallow channel iron for foot holds.


Right on h20fwlr, that is exactly what I did in my trailer with the strips of wood. Its like having steps in there and I just love it


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Or paint it with the paint with sand in it.


----------



## dblkluk

hunt4P&Y said:


> Or paint it with the paint with sand in it.


Thats what we did with our old trailer. It doesn't work as well as one would think when theres snow and ice.
It just scuffed up all our bigfoots that fell against the back door.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

dblkluk said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or paint it with the paint with sand in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what we did with our old trailer. It doesn't work as well as one would think when theres snow and ice.
> It just scuffed up all our bigfoots that fell against the back door.
Click to expand...

I have it on some ramps I built for stuff to go in the back of my truck in the winter. Valid point. I ended up getting metal ones.


----------



## waterwolf

> Another consideration is with barn doors you can stack in more decoys VS with a ramp.


I would have to respectfully disagree. We use a cargo elastic straps and can fill it right to the top without closing the ramp.


----------



## WLDuckBuster

I have one with the ramp and hate it!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
---The bottom is rusting out and the hinges are about to fall off.
----the cables that are to help the door up fall off.
----heavy
---a pain in the butt to close when its packed with decoys 1,2,3 PUSH!!! Hey well push and you run and drive your sholder in it

Building a new door (doors) and making them barn style.


----------



## Andy Weber

I am going to disagree with most of you. I have no problems with rust, dents, weight or slippery. I sprayed bed liner and then put grip tape and stapled it. I bag my decoys so thats not a problem. And all you have to do it stomp down the six(ten if it is 20"rows) corn stalks that the ramp lands on.


----------



## Myles J Flaten

djleye said:


> I have also talked with guys that say the ramp can get pretty dented up in a corn stubble field. We had the barn doors and loved it.


Our ramp has some minor damage from corn stalks but if your careful when putting it down there isnt a real problem with it. I would have to say the pros outnumber the cons with the ramp style. As for rusting at the hinges and wire falling off the coil I think that might be just an issue with cheaper trailer companies. You definately pay for what you get as far as durability. Good luck man!


----------

